# Tadpole container algae?



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

It has been a rough start for my leucs as the first few clutches of eggs went splat pretty quickly, but I got one tad out of a clutch about 4-5 weeks ago, and a few eggs just about to hatch from the most recent clutch. Things are finally looking up! I am so stoked and am trying to figure out what rearing system will work best for me. I kept my first tad in a deli cup for the first few weeks but moved him up to a larger space about a week or so ago. I'm shooting for dirty tad rearing, and am just wondering if any one else gets a ton af algae, and if they just skim it off or leave it? My tad seems really happy and seems to have gotten much larger in the last week. Yes the container is on my growing shelf so there are grow lights above (which i dont think is something i can change other than throwing the lid on the box due to limited shelf space), and there is a shallow end but it's cut off in the pic. I don't know if I'll keep doing it this way or in smaller cups. I'm experimenting. :idea: Here is a picture of the tad container (a sweater size plastic container):


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

Yes, that water is way to dirty. It either has to many nutrients or it is to warm. Tadpoles do best in clear water which can be achieved with some live aquatic plants or moss. The lighting may also be contributing to the algae problem. Aquarium or daylight bulbs work best.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

I would be afraid of the reduced oxygen level with all that algae. 
Candy


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

Okay, thanks for the tips. There are a bunch of plants, but you can't see them in the photo (on one side mainly. I don't think the water is too warm, so I'll change out the majority of the water and see what happens. I used my well water which is the likely culprit. I'll exchange it with spring. thanks again.


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

The algae kind of took me by suprise, it popped up in a pretty short amount of time. A lot of the darkness you see in the water is bad photgraphy, and is not the algae but elodea plants and leaves. 
So i cleaned it out a bit and will water change again in a day or so, as well as see if i can't move it to a different light. I'll update as it hopefully improves.


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

bradadams said:


> Yes, that water is way to dirty. It either has to many nutrients or it is to warm. Tadpoles do best in clear water which can be achieved with some live aquatic plants or moss. The lighting may also be contributing to the algae problem. Aquarium or daylight bulbs work best.


Umm, not always, there are some people that have great success with doing little or no water changes. It all depends on how much the algar grows, and how much excess nutrients form the food is left over.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's an excellent discussion regarding tadpole water conditions 

breeding-eggs-tadpoles/topic31240.html


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Chic

I really dont see a 'problem' with that tad set up at all...

Personally I would skim out some of the black algae, so i can see the tad and the clarity of the water.

If the water itself is clear, you should be fine. Cloudy/murky water would concern me more then all that algae.

Some more 'macro' plants might help clear nutrients....pathos, water lettuce ect.

Best,

S


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> Chic
> I really dont see a 'problem' with that tad set up at all...
> Personally I would skim out some of the black algae, so i can see the tad and the clarity of the water.
> If the water itself is clear, you should be fine. Cloudy/murky water would concern me more then all that algae.
> ...


First I would say that the water under the surface is clear. I can visually locate the tad easily unless he is under smething. The algae is mainly growing on the sides, and a bit on the surface, which i have been skimming off. Also the algae is shocking green rather than black. (That part of my basement is still painted pepto pink from the previous owners and i would have to relocate all my orchids and frogs to paint it so i'm just suffering with it right now - but it throws off the color of everything in combo with the lights in photos. ) 

I'll see about adding some bigger plants to increase nutrient uptake.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i raise all my tads in "dirty" water. unless it smells, cuz mine dont one bit other than the tannins from almond leaves and its tea, then i'd change it. I am also easy on the algae and feed tad bites as my staple. This is just the way i do it. the tads seem to morph out pretty large in my opinion. kristy


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

a good cover of duckweed will help cut down on the algae- it blocks out the light some so that the algae doesn't get enough to really thrive and take over like that.


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

duckweed has been great at cutting down the algae buildup in my mossy tadpole container..










a handful of duckweed and 3 weeks later i have to remove handfuls every week just so light gets through.. lol

i had a large buildup of algae in one of my lamasi tad cups.. after i added the duckweed it has cut back quite a bit...


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

Is it just me, or does anyone else have trouble keeping duckweed alive? I don't have it in a tad container, but I've tried it in my water feature and it never survives.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

Keeping it alive???? I cant kill the crap. I have it growing everywhere, bromes, my stream, me water feature.... everywhere. The frogs even track it onto the glass.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

i would love to try duck weed in some of my tad containers but sniff sniff it it illegal in WV.
I use water sprite in my tree frogs tads thingys( 10-15 gals) and they are all packed with water sprite.
If you want to try some of it shoot me a pm and I will send you some.


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

xm41907 said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else have trouble keeping duckweed alive? I don't have it in a tad container, but I've tried it in my water feature and it never survives.


yes, I do!
It is supposed to be a pest but I think it doesn't like me because no matter how much I put in my tank (any tank!) it is always gone after a few weeks.
Maybe my tincs eat it (that wouldn't even surprise me) ;-)


----------



## greenchic78 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input. I added duck weed and have been checking the temperature a couple of times a day to make sure I'm not getting too high, and removing any excess algae. Still pretty good, around 73 degrees F. I too have trouble keeping the duckweed alive. Most of the stuff I started growing this summer has turned yellow. The tad is still doing well and I have three more freshly hatched to worry about now. : ) Oh darn. ; )


----------

